# Importing from Canada



## arnop (Apr 8, 2017)

I just wanted people to know that Importing a hedgehog as a pet from Canada is not as simple as getting a Certified Certificate of health from a registered Vet anymore. The USDA considered Hedgehogs to be "disease carrying critters capable of infecting our native live stocks",direct quote form Betsy Lopez at USDA, and as such require an import permit(peace of paper with a seal on it) for $150,a Certified Certificate of health(not included in the $150 fee) from a registered Vet and you have to us a boarder crossing that that has a vet who has to inspect the hedgehog upon arrival for an hourly fee for the service (also not included in the $150 fee). 

Are hedgehogs really that much of a concern for caring diseases? 

Am i wrong to think that the $150 fee should include all the other services?

I would have preferred to buy one in the US but there are no Breeders near me, closest is 5 hr drive one way for me.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Hedgehogs can carry foot and mouth disease.
Of course, Canada does not have F&M, but they don't know where the hedgehog came from.
Actually, the prices seem rather reasonable as far as animal importation goes.
I used to run an import/export business and the United States was by far the worst country to deal with.
I am OK with paying import duties, but the USA will nickel and dime you at every other step on top of the duties.
CBP and ICE are there to fleece the citizen out of as much $$$ as they can get, despite already being taxpayer funded.
I stopped the business after CBP was causing me to lose money with their unpredictable and ever inflating costs.


----------

